# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿qué hacer con las Barajas Viejas? (Lluvia de Ideas)

## Practicante

En éstos últimos días he leido que hay magos que cambian de Barajas, como el que come pipas........... y bueno, no es mi caso aunque ya tengo un par de Bycycles ya bien dobladas, reventadas, viejas, muy curradas....

¿Se puede hacer algo con estas cartas? 

Hay gente que habla de guardarlas para juegos de romper y reponer, cartas firmadas......... pero me da que no porque la diferencia entre estas y las nuevas es bastante notable......

Alguien tiene alguna salida "interesante" para estas barajas o las vais acumulando y terminan en el contenedor azul (papel y cartón). 

¿alguien ha pensado en montar una empresa del reciclado de barajas mágicas? jejeje. Habría que poner contenedores al lado del del papel, cartón, plásticos y vidrio.......... uno negro con estrellas doradas que ponga: BARAJAS USADAS.


Qué os parece?

----------


## shark

te las pones delante del ordenador... y usas el buscador  8-)

----------


## ElGranDantón

> te las pones delante del ordenador... y usas el buscador  8-)


Esa es la solución para todo jeje.

----------


## zarkov

Tíralas. Es lo más _interesante_ que se me ocurre.

----------


## josep

Hay bastantes juegos que puedes utilizar las barajas gastadas.

Otra solución es jugar a cartas. También hay juegos muy divertidos.

Conoceis "El maquiavelo " " El carrilete " ...?

Un saludo.

----------


## Practicante

> te las pones delante del ordenador... y usas el buscador  8-)


¿las quereis los del Lado Oscuro, para maldecirlas, oscurecerlas, o algo así maquiavélico?

Se podrían revender como.

Nuevas Bycicle OSCURAS (dorso rojo/azul/negro)
Cartas Malditas (Maldición garantizada)

----------


## darkness

Nada, nada, lo mejor que puedes hacer es personalizar tu habitación empapelando las paredes con cartas. A ver quien tiene co**nes a decir que no te gusta la magia  :twisted:

----------


## Némesis

- Practica el backpalm.
- Llévala empalmada todo el día ( :shock:   :Lol:  )
- Practica el boomerang (si no está muy combada)
- Hazte un póster gigante con todas las cartas y te inventas un efecto con eso
- Haz castillos de naipes.

¡Ah! Y no les hagas caso a Shark y Zarkov. Al principio tenían una cierta gracia, pero creo que ahora ya desbarran   :Lol:  ¿Llevarán tres meses sin respirar? Eso cabrea a cualquiera...   :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

Aprovecharlas.

----------


## Practicante

> - Practica el backpalm.
> - Llévala empalmada todo el día ( :shock:   )
> - Practica el boomerang (si no está muy combada)
> - Hazte un póster gigante con todas las cartas y te inventas un efecto con eso
> - Haz castillos de naipes.
> 
> ¡Ah! Y no les hagas caso a Shark y Zarkov. Al principio tenían una cierta gracia, pero creo que ahora ya desbarran   ¿Llevarán tres meses sin respirar? Eso cabrea a cualquiera...


¿TRES MESES SIN RESPIRAR?  Pues veo varias opciones.
- Shark es una persona anaerobia (candidato num. 1 para National G.)
- Shark ha batido el record de apnea: tres meses (reclama el premio)
- Shark (el auténtico) ha sido raptado por unos alienígenas y han puesto a un marciano en su lugar........ (¡corred!, ¡nos invaden!)

................ tal y como yo lo veo

----------


## zarkov

> - Practica el backpalm.
> - Llévala empalmada todo el día ( :shock:   )
> - Practica el boomerang (si no está muy combada)
> - Hazte un póster gigante con todas las cartas y te inventas un efecto con eso
> - Haz castillos de naipes.
> 
> ¡Ah! Y no les hagas caso a Shark y Zarkov. Al principio tenían una cierta gracia, pero creo que ahora ya desbarran   ¿Llevarán tres meses sin respirar? Eso cabrea a cualquiera...


Ya ves, el que no desbarra   :Lol:  .
Todo eso lo puedes hacer con media docena de cartas, menos el castillo. ¿Qué haces con el resto? Y si haces un castillo mejor utilizar nuevas que queda más bonito. Lo mejor es tirarlas y hacer sitio para barajas nuevas.

----------


## Kirk

Para el asado de los fines de semana...

En realidad... ehh... no se... guardalas... de recuerdo... o regalalas...

Con respecto a utilizarlas para romperlas o firmarlas en juegos... es cierto que la diferencia es siempre muy grande... pero lo que podes hacer es limpiarlas bien y capaz que pasan desapercibidas... obviamente solo en el aspecto visual...

----------


## Némesis

Ten en cuenta que:

- Practicando el backpalm se arrugan las esquinas, con lo que tienes 51 recambios que no pasa nada si se estropean
- Practicando el boomerang se van las cartas a parar debajo de muebles que no pueden moverse (¿a alguien no le ha pasado nunca?)
- Llevándola empalmada todo el día la carta acaba hecha una caquita, con lo que tienes un montón de recambios...

Y aún se me olvidaba otra aplicación: practicar la carta rota y recompuesta...
Con que ya ves...  :P

----------


## edukaos

*YO me hice una vez un lapicero muy bonito con 4 crtas y una para la base.*


Tambien puedes hacerte una billetera.
Si tienes muchas, les atas hilitos y haces una cortina de cartas patra la entrada a tu cuarto.
Coincido con las ideas del backpalm, el palm, boomerang, y le agregaría:
Malabares, Long distance spinner, cortar frutas, flourishes y cortes locos en los que siempre las cartas terminan en el puiso hasta que los aprendes.

Tambien tengo haces de picas de diferentes mazos pegados por ahi...

*Con las cartas de muestra em he hecho un cuadro!*


*Ademas.. y esto insisto, el dia que alguien lo haga se va a llenar de dinero... fantaseo con algun tipo de maquinita (una guillotina para ser más exactos) con la cual se le pueda quitar de forma pareja y uniforme a toda la baraja un borde de 1 mm y con esto yo creo que le quitas unos cuantos meses de vida... y luego unos dias de prensa... y Voilá!

(a veces fantaseo con una clínica de cirugía estética de cartas) Generalmente despues de ver mis Bicycle Ghost que estan ya medias chamuscadas.....*

----------


## zarkov

Hoy apetece (al final Némesis va a tener razón  :P ).

Herramientas.
Desde muy pequeño he sido un fanático de las herramientas. Me enorgullezco de cuidarlas al máximo y sólo usarlas para lo que se diseñaron (es la forma de alargar su vida útil). A pesar de ello llega un momento en que debido al desgaste lógico, es necesario prescindir de ellas (un precioso destornillador de estrella de acero alemán acaba desbocándose con el tiempo). En ese momento se le da un beso, se le reconocen los servicios prestados y se tira a la basura o contenedor de reciclaje correspondiente.
No pasa nada. No se te aparece la baraja por las noches diciendo lo injusto de la situación ni nada parecido.
Si utilizas una baraja vieja y descartada, para según qué prácticas, te darás cuenta de que con la baraja de trabajo normal las cosas no funcionan de la misma manera, así que tírala.

Yo conservo dentro de un cuadro las dos primeras barajas que desgasté (una Fournier y una Bicycle) por la cosa de la anécdota.
Si quieres hacer cosas chulas con naipes, úsalos nuevos aunque sean de los chinos porque no hay nada más triste que algo realizado con cartas ajadas.

Y además tarde o temprano tendrás un problema:
¿Qué haras dentro de ... años con ... barajas en casa?

----------


## eldavy

Esto me recuerda a las casetas que ví el otro día en la feria, de ésas de dar con tres dardos a una carta.
Seguro que a ellos les harían buen servicio.  :Lol:

----------


## AmadeuS

jajaja cuantas cosas originales, yo las uso para practicar manipulacion y hacer efectos con cartas rotas y firmadas, saludos

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

Se las doy a mis hijas y ellas se encargan de destrozarlas o regalarlas.

----------


## quiquem

yo las utilizo para ensayo y para juegos con cartas firmadas.

----------


## PabloAmira

mira... muhcas cosas, yo les puse un papel blanco encima, les dibuje unos animales, para una rutina de sombras chinescas.
tambien mazos especiales para un juego, como Yes and No, de Jay Sankey.
Gimmicks, lapiceros o no? jja

----------


## edukaos

Aclaro: Si aca salieran tanto como $2 o 3 aquí pues yo usaría un mazo por semana y quemaría en la hoguera el mazo viejo, pero la realidad es otra, si bien creo que me doy el lujo de cambiar bastante seguido de mazos y soy bastante "exquisito" (jeje) con las cartas, ciertos naipes hay que cuidarlos un poco más y uno simplemente se resiste a tirarlos.

----------


## The Jack

Agrego un par de ideas:


Usarlas para practicar juegos como Card Warp
Usarlas para practicar el doblaje de una carta.
Usarlas para practicar juegos con cartas firmadas.
Usarlas para pacticar juegos como el linking rings.
Usarlas para practicar juegos como  carta rota y recompuesta.
Usarlas para armar alguna carta gruesa.
Usarlas para practicar juegos con Crimp.
Usarlas para armar kit de cartas de mazo embrujado.
Usarlas para practicar (alguna vez te darán un mazo tan rotoso como este y te pediran que hagas un juego).
Usarlas para practicar juegos que necesitan ordenaciones 26/26, ciclicas 5 a 5, etc. si el juego te convence luego lo armas con cartas nuevas para publico.


Bueno y para todo lo demas que mencionaron los muchachos.


The Jack

----------


## edukaos

Excelenta The jack! muy buenas Opciones!

----------


## Mago Moliné

Yo me aujere unas para el truco del Papel flash i esta muy bien.

----------


## Practicante

Vaya, la verdad es que es gratificante el ver la cantidad de respuestas que esta teniendo el tema. Cuando lo plantee no me imaginaba esto. Me ha encantado el lapicero y la idea de la cortina...... 

La imaginación al poder. 

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Practicante

Hoy estoy de guardia y me habeis animado a "deshacerme" de mi primera baraja. 

Como comenté cuando entre en el foro, mi magia es principalmente para los pacientes (al menos de momento). Ellos son los máximos responsables que este estudiando ahora más que durante la carrera...... 

Si tengo que suturar o atender a algún pequeño (que seguro entraran unos cuantos) o le regalo la carta o la baraja..........

GRACIAS A TODOS

----------


## HeSS

Guardalas con cariño en el lavabo de tu casa por si un dia se te acaba el papel...

----------


## Kal-El

Me inclino hacia las opiniones de *The Jack* y *quiquem*...pero no me vayan a negar que el primer premio se lo lleva *edukaos*  :Wink:  (pero tampoco voy a empapelar las paredes...  :Lol:   :Lol:  ).

Tambien las utilizo para la "fabricacion" y practica de algunos juegos, obviamente no con la calidad de los que se pueden conseguir en una tienda, pero al menos tengo para hacer 26 pruebas...

----------


## Mago Moliné

Jajaja como se aburren la verdad xD

----------


## guille

Yo las uso para carta rota y recompuesta, cartas firmadas, fabricar algun juego "casero" como el "in a flah", practicar el "backandfront"... en fin, lo que habeis ido diciendo :P 

Pd: me ha gustado la idea de HeSS   :Smile1:

----------


## chilango142

Ah... A mí me agradó la idea del lapicero y la cartera... bueno, también la cortina. Yo las utilizo para forrar mis cuadernos de la prepa. Se ven muy originales...

----------


## Great Danton

Usalas para practicar técnicas, como el empalme o para hacer juegos cartas partidas en 2, por ejemplo. No importa que se note que estén viejas para esos juegos.

----------


## Arkite

La idea de la cortina de cartas es sensacional!!La verdad que con lo que valen algunos mazos da pena tirarlas,a mi las 1800 me da pena hasta usarlas,jajajja.

De todos modos con las cartas usadas lo mejor a mi parecer es practicar todo tipo de tecnicas que machaquen las cartas en sus comienzos y usarlas para los diferentes juegos que requeren de rotura de cartas.

Lo de usarlas para los empalmes y tener 53 recambios tambien lo veo muy bien,aunque eso estoy haciendo con las de sobra que vienen en cada mazo.

----------


## manuel torres

yo las uso como diana, juego al poker pero con los francotiradores o las pistolas depende del dia ....

----------


## Jesus el mago

Entre otros usos, ahora estoy usando las viejas cartas como marcadores en los libros para marcarme partes del libro que me interesan especialmente, incluso con rotulador permanente pongo notas en la parte superior (en el caso de los libros de magia .... el salto, empalme a la italiana, cambio de billete, el triunfo...etc ) de esta forma sin abrir el libro localizo los juegos, pases, etc.. que necesito localizar muy rápidamente.

Además, las viejas cartas me sirven para practicar tecnicas o juegos en sitios donde no puedo mantener las manos limpias (al taller, al coche, a la casa de campo... etc), y por supuesto en  todos los sitios que yo suelo pasar tengo alguna vieja baraja escondida, en la caja de herramientas del trabajo, en la guantera del coche, en la mochila de ir de excursión, en la fragoneta del trabajo, en la mesita , en la cocina, en casa el abuelo, en el almacén, en el portaherramientas de la bici, en el primer cajón del baño, en el cuarto trastero, en casa los suegros... etc...

Tambien van muy bien  enrollar el H.I. y no se me líen.

----------


## Adriancico

Yo guardo siempre una baraja vieja para practicar efectos y técnicas con ella, porque cuando tienes que hacer magia con una baraja prestada lo más probable es que te den una en mal estado

----------


## RoadVirus

Lo mejor es usarlas para practicar técnicas, y si están realmente hechas polvo puedes prractica algo de bricolaje, que algunos ya han dado ideas  :Smile1:  .

Saludos

----------


## raszagar

Otra idea interesante para las barajas viejas es hacer una caja con ellas, aprovecho para dar las gracias a Kammagic por la idea y el video-tutorial:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=YZiuEsmB8T4

También invito a ver sus videos, son muy buenos.

Yo ya me he hecho un par de cajas, jeje!

Un saludo!

----------


## bicycleto

Canuto tiene un juego, en el que la persona que las cartas se cortan en dos, y dos personas cogen dos trozos que se tratan de los mismos. 

Con las cartas cortadas queda hasta más impactante que con las cartas enteras, que también se puede hacer!

----------


## cark_1991

Yo siempre guardo al menos un par de cartas(siempre las mismas) de cada baraja, asi... haces adivinaciones en todos lados.


Editado por Coloclom.
Revela secretos mágicos

----------


## Ming

Mi pregunta es... ¿como conseguis tener las cartas gastadas? ... Yo siempre acabo perdiendo las barajas ...

... bueno, por suerte las bolas de esponja solo se me van colando en la labadora, y por ahora las he podido recuperar todas ...

cark_1991, ¿de verdad te metes las cartas gastadas en la boca? ... las mias acaban hechas un asco ...  :$

----------


## cark_1991

> Mi pregunta es... ¿como conseguis tener las cartas gastadas? ... Yo siempre acabo perdiendo las barajas ...
> 
> ... bueno, por suerte las bolas de esponja solo se me van colando en la labadora, y por ahora las he podido recuperar todas ...
> 
> cark_1991, ¿de verdad te metes las cartas gastadas en la boca? ... las mias acaban hechas un asco ... :$


La que menos asco me de, todo sea por el efecto...
Procuro que sea el menos tiempo posible, sino tendria que usar una carta nueva y no puedo permitirme ese lujo cada vez que haga la rutina, ya lo dicen los periodicos estamos en crisis.

¿Perder las barajas? A lo mejor alguna carta firmada pero poco mas.

----------


## Shade

Cartas firmadas, Rota y Recompuesta, Gimmicks de cartas (flaps, etc...)... no se, yo las uso para multitud de cosas, incluso para hacer castillos de cartas.

Hay efectos, en los cuales pierdes la carta si o si, y bueno, a eso van destinadas mis barajas viejas. Supongo que como la mayoria.

Mi preferido? El windowz de Daniel Garcia, rapido y muy visual, por experiencia propia deja a la gente alucinada.

----------


## jmg

Pues yo cogí una baraja vieja y preparé un lapicero y forré una carpeta.

saludos mágicos
lamagiadejuanmanuel

----------


## Magnano

forra una libreta o una carpeta, practica juegos donde destroces las cartas, haz horigami, tienes miles de opciones!!

saludos!

----------


## bicycleto

Editado por revelación de efectos mágicos.

Entiendase y acepten mis disculpas

----------


## sern45

Yo en mi caso cojearía el as de picas(o la carta que  mas te guste) y lo usaría como separador de paginas para los libros de magia.Y las demás pos las usas para manipulación de cartas así si se doblan mas de la cuenta no tienes porque preocuparte

----------


## ToniSo

El cubilete es genial Raszagar, voy a hacerme uno igual!!!

----------


## pepegyver

A  las personas que no te responden con educacion y respeto, muy mal, aunque ganen emis imaginarios y fism de pacotillas. Te responderé yo. Usales para practicar florituras, que se doblan bastante, y para juegos de romper cartas. Siempre necesitaras meter una carta en el agua o tirarla al un lago, No las usaras nuevas.

----------


## pK90

Shade, y como te fabricas un flap en condiciones. LLevo intentandolo con varias cartas y que va... jajajaja. Que materiales usas ? ( aparte de la propia baraja :P )

----------


## Shade

Menos mal que entré en este mensaje otra vez... para ese tipo de preguntas usa los Mensajes Privados xD

Pues mira, personalmente uso cartas Bicycle, y aparte de eso solamente cinta adesiva de doble cara transparente, nada más y nada menos, con eso me funciona muy bien.

----------


## hernandez

yo he cogido un marco de fotos y lo he forrado con cartas y ha quedado bastante bien. (lo he usado para un regalo y me han dicho que es muy original, asque no queda feo del todo jeje)

----------


## blown

yo con las cartas usadas practico juegos de rota y recompuesta, las teorías de cartas firmadas de las notas de Daortiz y dobleces de cartas, vamos que las uso para destrozarlas.... antes que tirarlas sin más....
 ¿Por cierto, cuanto suelen duraros una baraja?

----------


## KIKO M

a mi ultimamente me estan durando mas bien poco o es que me estoi volviendo muy proteston jeje.

el uso que le estoi dando ultimamente es tenerlas "ordenadas" para hacer juegos con ellas, si stebbins es lo que utilizo. Bien esas barajas las reparto en el coche, en la moto, en casa de mis padres, en el trabajo... donde me suelo mover y estar.

con un minimo se puede hacer un fuera del universo rapidamente o mil juegos mas, donde la gente poco sospechan a ver que utilizas una baraja vieja y descuidada, ademas haces el papel de que te es indiferente la baraja.....

----------


## Robin

Yo tengo dos cosas importantes que decir sobre este tema.
a) Las barajas cuando llevan un par de días sin usarse, se regeneran (aunque parezca absurdo. Probadlo.)
b) Siempre he pensado que con las barajas que sobran, se podrian enviar a una pais tercenmundista, siempre y cuando esten completas, para que juegen. 
Aproximandamente gasto como mínimo 30 barajas por año.

----------


## manuelrb0

Yo la utilidad que mejor veo es , practicar empalmes y pruebas de fabricacion casera( Antiderrapante, flap, ect...),

----------


## benjamin

mi idea es que las personas que mas te importan, vease amigos, familiares, conocidos esporadicos, amantes (ojala) y demas seres que representan algo en tu vida te firmen una dedicatoria en la carta que mas le guste de esa baraja vieja, cuando dentro de un tiempo encuentres esa baraja llena de dedicatorias hablaremos...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Sacar provecho de ellas.

¿Cómo? Muy sencillo  :117:  Si tienes una baraja nueva y quieres hacer un juego con carta firmada con tu baraja nueva, pues sencillamente coges una carta de las usadas, la introduces como quien no quiere la cosa en la baraja nueva, la fuerzas y estropeas esa. Además, esto también sirve como un control de la ostia (idea personal). Mete una carta usada en la baraja nueva, fuerzala y deja que mezclen o hagan lo que quieran. Cuando quieras recuperarla, simplemente fijate en el canto, corta aproximadamente por ella y listo  :Wink1: 

O si no, unas prácticas de rotas y recompuestas, o de brico-magia (como castillos de cartas, elaboración casera de flaps... etc) siempre vienen de perlas.

----------


## estesua47

JAjajaja, me estoy muriendo de risa con las ideas que postean !!... yo las reciclaria, las pintaria y armaría un mazo personalizado para alguna presentación o incluso para mi mismo, para disfrutar de mi nuevo-viejo maso.

----------


## FeR-Maguito

Ni extraterrestres ni hostias, una mala digestión del ketchup.

Yo lo que voy a hacer es, con barajas que no utilice, poner en la pared el as de picas. (sólo cuando ya no me sirvan) como recuerdo.

----------


## Ogueita

Existe un gag para hacer a otros magos, o compañeros de asociación. Cuando tengo cartas viejas, le pido a un compañero que tenga las cartas de mismo dorso que el mismo seleccione una carta de su mazo, la enseñe, la pierda y me de el mazo.... lo pongo debajo de mesa y saco una de mis cartas. le pregunto si es la suya, si dice que no la rompo y pruebo de nuevo.... es esta? no, y la vuelvo a romper..... no hace gracia que te rompan una baraja nueva  :Wink1:  provadlo.

----------


## Ogueita

Asi se ve cuanta paciencia tiene el copañero, inversamente proporcional al número de cartas que rompas  :Wink1:

----------


## rave

Se puede hacer un castillo de naipes, vas pegando los napies para que no se te caigan. Con el paso del tiempo te puedes presentar al guinnes de los records

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo las uso para prácticar y cuando están más viejas se las regalo a mi primo para jugar a cartas.

¿No habeís jugado al remigio con bicycle? Mola :001 005:

----------


## Dexam

Si tienes una mesa de cristal pegalas por debajo para que le de un toque magico a la mesa, tiene que quedar bonito a que si? jajajajajaja.

----------


## Ogueita

Voy a hacerme un reloj alternando colores y palos, cuando este lo colgaré... quedará chulo en la ofi.

----------


## Ritxi

> Voy a hacerme un reloj alternando colores y palos, cuando este lo colgaré... quedará chulo en la ofi.


 
Pues si te decides a hacerlo, ¡Queremos verlo!  :Smile:

----------


## rafael montesinos

Tasmbien se pueden utilizar para pracctiar el "Salto", de la forma que lo explica Ben Salina en su DVD "Hotshot Color Changes".  Es decir..........coges una baraja vieja,  la separas en dos mitades, y cada paquete lo haces un bloque uniendolo con cinta adhesiva, y  tienes dos Medios paquetes compactos, lo cual es muy util para paracticar el salto mientras miras la televisión............o en la consulta del dentista.

----------


## Ogueita

Ya está el reloj, fresquito, fresquito, como no se subir fotos en las respuestas lo he metido en mi perfil, lo podeis ver aqui:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/album.ph...9&pictureid=61

Saludos

----------


## Ritxi

Pues te ha quedado muy majo   :Cool:

----------


## jlfranco

Original y resultón, muy bueno!

----------


## magik mackey

tambien puedes hacer el siempre seis, la carta pescada, carta en la naranja, rota y recompuesta, trile con cartas, juegos de paquetes, cartas en la espada, sera por utilidades...

----------


## Chichomaremoto

Fabrica cartas de doble cara o doble dorso:

Modo Dificil : golpeando una esquina de la carta contra la mesa y se habrá abierto un poquitin y quitas esa capa de la carta y ya sabes lo que sigue...(pegarlo a otra carta y eso...)

Modo Facil : Este lo descubrí hace unos 3 años o así y como podreis ver es mas facil y (por lo menos para mi) divertido de hacer. Cojes papel de lijay lijas las dos cartas que vas a pegar y las pegas.

Luego puedes scanearlas y con el programa GIMP hacer algunas modificaciones (Gaffs) lo imprimes y la pegas a la carta que scaneaste.

----------


## Chichomaremoto

Tambin podrias fabricarte las cartas del ultimate 3 card monte

----------


## jlfranco

Se me ocurre ahora que las de valor bajo, con bastante superficie en blanco se pueden usar como tarjetas de visita. Yo no uso, pero un tlfn. y un nombre, aunque sea a mano, en un 2 de picas queda curioso.

----------


## XIKO

Yo las barajas que tengo mas usadas, las utilizo para practicar florituras. Si te salen con esas, seguro que te saldrán con las nuevas.

----------


## LUISMAGIC

Practica el doblado mercurio es muy util y visual

----------


## juanmyf

muy grandes las ideas!! yo las uso para practicar manipulacion y para algun juego de carta firmada... :D

----------


## keiko_san

Archivo Adjunto 1851 
A mi, como aficionado al origami modular, me encanta hacer este tipo de cosas.
Aqui os dejo un pdf con las instrucciones para estas dos figurasArchivo Adjunto 1852
Mas info en la pagina del autor, George W. Hart: www.georgehart.com

----------


## Mago Nico

yo voy a hacerme una barajilla de unas 25 cartas blancas con disolvente de pinturas , con nombres de frutas, o animales, para que los niños lo entiendan y pueda hacer la carta pescada u otra cosa, y recuerden bien la carta.

----------


## Iznogoud

Yo lo que hago es, o regalarlas a alguien que me dice "oye, cuando ya no te sirvan me las das" o las utilizo para llevar empalmada una carta todo el día. Con un paquete viejo tengo ya para 52 días de empalme en plan cansino.

----------

